# Сместился позвонок. Что делать?



## skachko (21 Мар 2008)

Был вчера на массаже, я лежал на животе, делали что-то с поясничным отделом - поднимали кожу вверх с обеих сторон от позвоночника, при это позвонки хрустели и было ощущение, что они тоже слегка меняют положение, поднимаясь вверх. Но вот один из позвонков ушёл влево! :cray: Вернуть на место его не смогли. Болит теперь слегка. Болит постоянно и ощущение, что он не на месте, дискомфорт в спине. Трогаю рукой - он действительно находится левее соседних позвонков. Что мне делать?   Может на турнике повисеть?


----------



## Анатолий (21 Мар 2008)

Массаж сделали в мед. Учреждении?
В первую очередь консультация доктора, и не затягивайте.
Возможно, нужно сделать рентген.


----------



## skachko (21 Мар 2008)

Нет, массаж делали на дому. 

В вашу клинику можно обратиться с этим вопросом?


----------



## Анатолий (21 Мар 2008)

Да можете, позвонив по телефонам, приведенным на нашем сайте.


----------



## Vitalyashka (8 Сен 2014)

Доброе утро,
Периодически (примерно раз в год) возникают легкие болевые ощущения чуть ниже грудной клетки с правой стороны. Связано это с смещением позвонка. Обычно помогает небольшой комплекс упражнений - наклоны, повороты. Вчера опять возникло. Попросил жену помассировать спину в районе позвоночника. И чтото она кудато нажала, в общем боль усилилась, глубоко дышать не могу, бегать тоже. Видимо сильнее сместился. 
Что делать, куда идти? В поликлинике мануального терапевта нет, направляют к терапевту. Вероятно он кудато перенаправит, но сколько это я так ходить буду


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2014)

*Vitalyashka*, здравствуйте!
Не нужно предварять события - терапевт сделает необходимые назначения и даст направление на рентген, если это потребуется.


Vitalyashka написал(а):


> Связано это с смещением позвонка...


На основании чего Вы сделали такой вывод?


----------



## Vitalyashka (8 Сен 2014)

Да, все-таки, планирую посетить терпаевта.
Вывод сделан на основании того, что когда-то, я уже не помню в результате чего, у меня заболело чтото в спине. Я тогда подумал на почки. Сделали УЗИ, все норм. В тот же период у нас на работе появился врач, мануальный терапевт. Мастер спорта по УШУ, обучался гдето в Тибете. Он минуту водил рукой над позвоночником, как-то необычно дышал, делал какието па руками, а потом сказал, что ему все понятно. Точно определил смещенный позвонок и с помощью все той же необычной методики одним движением вправил его. Через несколько минут боль прошла и в течение года не беспокоила. А когда я пришел к нему вновь, он сказал о позвонке и дал специальную гимнастику, которая обычно мне помогала


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2014)

Простите, описанное Вами действие с необычно дышащим, делающим "па" руками, "мастером спорта по УШУ" лично мне кажется профанацией диагностики. У меня нет уверенности, что смещённый позвонок имел место быть, равно как и то, что он был вправлен.
Вы не делали ни МРТ, ни рентгенологического исследования? А стоило бы!
Причём, для диагностики нестабильности (смещения) снимки выполняются с физиологическими пробами.


----------

